# [Setting] Silvie's Shop for Herbs and Charms



## HyperPolka (Jun 11, 2019)

"I'm a Fairy-fox from the green lands of Arcadia and I've been lost in this side of the veil since I was a small cub. I discovered my glamour essence after I grow up and then began drifting away from my earthbound family, exploring the world on my own.
Now I'm trying to find my real home while I tend to my apothecary shop.
I like to tend to my garden and my medicinal and magic herbs, I can do concoctions and potions that might heal-or sometimes cause- almost any harm, by the fair price of fairy contracts, of course."
-
On the outside, the store has large glass windows with dreamcatchers hanging above bundles of dry herbs, incense and small flasks with translucent and colorful substances.  If you head inside, the shop has a small wood balcony by the left side. The ceiling is sort of low so if you're over 6ft tall there's a chance you might bump into some of the wood beams. The large wooden shelves create a real maze inside the vast room, some of them are filled with books and scrolls, others, most of them, have flasks of all sizes, some have colorful dust, others have twigs, leaves, thick substances with floating pieces and bits.
The light comes from small lamps hanging here and there from the ceiling.
The air smells like lavender and coffee.
You can hear someone walking and singing in a low voice, only then you realize there's music playing faintly, there must be a radio on, somewhere in the shop.
-
You see a fluffy orange and white tail wavering from between two sets of shelves and Silvie comes up, holding a big wood box, you can hear the sound of some glass gently shaking inside. She raises her dark bright eyes and her foxy snout gives a curious smile. Her purple, long hair is always on a french braid and per usual, she wears a black jumpsuit over a long sleeve light blue shirt.
-Hey there! How can I help you...?


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 12, 2019)

James strolled onto the store ducking his head as he did. He looked around the place and breathing in the wonderful smells “oh hello there miss I was wandering what you had in stock?” He asked kindly bending down some as he barely fit in the place being 6’3. His shirt and pants moving about as he moved and his white fur kinda shining in the wind.


----------



## Darsana (Jun 12, 2019)

A small creature(what seems to be a heavy eevee with wings?) enters the shop. They begin to wander around looking at various jars of viscous liquids and mushrooms on the lower shelves.


----------



## HyperPolka (Jun 12, 2019)

Snipe3553 said:


> James strolled onto the store ducking his head as he did. He looked around the place and breathing in the wonderful smells “oh hello there miss I was wandering what you had in stock?” He asked kindly bending down some as he barely fit in the place being 6’3. His shirt and pants moving about as he moved and his white fur kinda shining in the wind.



Silvie walks with the box as she speaks, being careful not to bump into anything. She studies briefly the potential customer as if wondering what had brought him there:

-Well, most of what's in the smaller flasks is already brewed, I always have something for muscle pain and migraines as they are top selling. I have something for general sadness, broken heart and grieving but they are mild mixtures and will last for just a couple of d... 

*she notices something moving on the floor but then gets distracted again*

-...well, if you have something specific in mind, I could see to it! Most of the mixtures don't take more than a few hours to brew. 

She puts the box on the floor and then opens it, revealing several flasks made from colored glass. A strong smell of jasmine and sandalwood rises and the air feels somewhat lighter and fresher, as if easier to breath. Silvie looks up and gives a small wink.


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 12, 2019)

James smiled and watched her move about “Well I was thinking could you make a brew that helps with muscle growth?” He smelled the lighter air as she opens the box a brighter smile spreading across his face “I need it to train more. See I’m a competition fighter and need something to help add muscle but with hardly any side affects. What would it cost for you to make something like that?” He asked as he leaned on the counter getting a little more comfortable stand there still hunch over


----------

